# Anyone in Little Rock, AR



## BlushingCow (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm looking for a contract screen printer to cooperate on a 200-500 piece t-shirt order. I'm in Atlanta and trying to save shipping. Anyone interested?


----------



## StampedTees (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi , we're up in DE but have a good discount on shipping through ups .. If the margins are right in your contact printing we can certainly make something happen if you'd like .. 

Feel free to contact me directly, 

Phil 
302.753.4477


----------

